# Any Western Washington furs? Seattle maybe?



## CrevanEmbrust (Sep 22, 2009)

If there's any sort of fur meet going on in this area, which I know there should be, I want in on it! I'm just barely starting to get more in depth into the fandom and I think it'd be awesome to meet up with a few fellow furs now and then. ^^


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 22, 2009)

http://seattlefurs.net/

http://www.bellfurs.org/


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't live there, but I'd love to because there are so many Furries up there.

They're all over YouTube, and there's even a convention in Seattle.


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Sep 24, 2009)

Western Washington has an _enormous_ furry community.  Here's a few sites we frequently use:

www.seattlefurs.net
www.bellfurs.org
www.northwestfurs.org
www.meetup.com/furlife

All 4 of those have regular furmeets, two of which are at least one every month.


----------

